# Logical fallacies



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2010)

Σκόνταψα πρόσφατα πάνω σε αυτό, που αποτελεί μια περιγραφή των διαφόρων, όχι και τόσο ευθέων, τρόπων που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για να υποστηριχθεί κάποιο επιχείρημα σε μια συζήτηση, και είπα να το καταθέσω. Διαβάστε το, αν έχετε χρόνο. 

*Index of Logical Fallacies*

*Fallacies of Distraction:*
False Dilemma: two choices are given when in fact there are three options
From Ignorance: because something is not known to be true, it is assumed to be false
Slippery Slope: a series of increasingly unacceptable consequences is drawn
Complex Question: two unrelated points are conjoined as a single proposition
Appeals to Motives in Place of Support
Appeal to Force: the reader is persuaded to agree by force
Appeal to Pity: the reader is persuaded to agree by sympathy
Consequences: the reader is warned of unacceptable consequences
Prejudicial Language: value or moral goodness is attached to believing the author
Popularity: a proposition is argued to be true because it is widely held to be true

*Changing the Subject:*
Attacking the Person:
(1) the person's character is attacked
(2) the person's circumstances are noted
(3) the person does not practice what is preached

*Appeal to Authority:*
(1) the authority is not an expert in the field
(2) experts in the field disagree
(3) the authority was joking, drunk, or in some other way not being serious

Anonymous Authority: the authority in question is not named
Style Over Substance: the manner in which an argument (or arguer) is presented is felt to affect the truth of the conclusion 

*Inductive Fallacies:*
Hasty Generalization: the sample is too small to support an inductive generalization about a population
Unrepresentative Sample: the sample is unrepresentative of the sample as a whole
False Analogy: the two objects or events being compared are relevantly dissimilar
Slothful Induction: the conclusion of a strong inductive argument is denied despite the evidence to the contrary
Fallacy of Exclusion: evidence which would change the outcome of an inductive argument is
excluded from consideration 

*Fallacies Involving Statistical Syllogisms:*
Accident: a generalization is applied when circumstances suggest that there should be an exception
Converse Accident : an exception is applied in circumstances where a generalization should apply 

*Causal Fallacies:*
Post Hoc: because one thing follows another, it is held to cause the other
Joint effect: one thing is held to cause another when in fact they are both the joint effects of an underlying cause
Insignificant: one thing is held to cause another, and it does, but it is insignificant compared to other causes of the effect
Wrong Direction: the direction between cause and effect is reversed
Complex Cause: the cause identified is only a part of the entire cause of the effect

*Missing the Point:*
Begging the Question: the truth of the conclusion is assumed by the premises
Irrelevant Conclusion: an argument in defense of one conclusion instead proves a different conclusion
Straw Man: the author attacks an argument different from (and weaker than) the opposition's best argument
*
Fallacies of Ambiguity:*
Equivocation: the same term is used with two different meanings
Amphiboly: the structure of a sentence allows two different interpretations
Accent: the emphasis on a word or phrase suggests a meaning contrary to what the sentence actually says

*Category Errors:*
Composition: because the attributes of the parts of a whole have a certain property, it is argued that the whole has that property
Division: because the whole has a certain property, it is argued that the parts have that property.

*Non Sequitur:*
Affirming the Consequent: any argument of the form: If A then B, B, therefore A
Denying the Antecedent: any argument of the form: If A then B, Not A, thus Not B
Inconsistency: asserting that contrary or contradictory statements are both true

*Syllogistic Errors:*
Fallacy of Four Terms: a syllogism has four terms
Undistributed Middle: two separate categories are said to be connected because they share a common property
Illicit Major: the predicate of the conclusion talks about all of something, but the premises only mention some cases of the term in the predicate
Illicit Minor: the subject of the conclusion talks about all of something, but the premises only mention some cases of the term in the subject
Fallacy of Exclusive Premises: a syllogism has two negative premises
Fallacy of Drawing an Affirmative Conclusion From a Negative Premise: as the name implies
Existential Fallacy: a particular conclusion is drawn from universal premises

*Fallacies of Explanation:*
Subverted Support (The phenomenon being explained doesn't exist)
Non-support (Evidence for the phenomenon being explained is biased)
Untestability (The theory which explains cannot be tested)
Limited Scope (The theory which explains can only explain one thing)
Limited Depth (The theory which explains does not appeal to underlying causes)

*Fallacies of Definition:*
Too Broad (The definition includes items which should not be included)
Too Narrow (The definition does not include all the items which should be included)
Failure to Elucidate (The definition is more difficult to understand than the word or concept being defined)
Circular Definition (The definition includes the term being defined as a part of the definition)
Conflicting Conditions (The definition is self-contradictory)


----------



## danae (Sep 22, 2010)

Πολύ καλό!


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 22, 2010)

Εξαιρετικό και κατατοπιστικότατο! Το κλέβω για το μάθημα... :)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2010)

Αξίζει πάντως να διαβάσει κανείς και όλο το κείμενο, που βρίσκεται στο σύνδεσμο στον οποίο παραπέμπω. Έχει και παραδείγματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2010)

*Reductio ad Hitlerum*

Ένα από τα πιο χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα λογικής πλάνης, που συναντάμε ιδιαίτερα (αλλά όχι μόνο) σε διαδικτυακές δημοσιεύσεις και συζητήσεις είναι η παρομοίωση με κάποια πρακτική σε κάποιο ολοκληρωτικό καθεστώς.

Περισσότερα και στο σχετικό άρθρο της γουίκη, εδώ. 

Σχετικός είναι και ο λεγόμενος «νόμος» του Γκόντγουιν: «Όσο μεγαλώνει σε διάρκεια μια διαδικτυακή συζήτηση, τόσο πλησιάζει η ώρα που κάποιος θα χρησιμοποιήσει παραλληλισμό με τους Ναζί ή τον Χίτλερ.»

Ενδιαφέρον είναι επίσης ότι υπάρχουν φόρουμ στα οποία διακόπτεται η συζήτηση όταν κάποιος «ρίξει το χαρτί των Ναζί».


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2010)

Πολύ ωραία. Δεν γίνεται, δυστυχώς, ειδικότερη αναφορά στον Γκέμπελς και στο γνωστό σλόγκαν της λασπολογίας (για το οποίο δεν υπάρχει καμιά συγκεκριμένη τεκμηρίωση, είναι σαν εκείνα που υποτίθεται ότι είπε ο Πλάτων — αγγλικές εκδοχές στο Wikiquote: If you repeat a lie often enough, it becomes the truth. // If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. // If you repeat a lie often enough, people will believe it. // If you repeat a lie long enough, it becomes truth. // If you repeat a lie many times, people are bound to start believing it.).

Έκανα με την ευκαιρία μια συλλογή με το πώς λένε οι Άγγλοι με διάφορους τρόπους τους *γκεμπελίσκους*:

_little Goebbelses
present-day Goebbelses
latter-day Goebbelses
the Goebbelses of our day
modern Goebbelses
would-be Goebbelses
wannabe Goebbelses
aspiring Goebbelses
copycat Goebbelses
homegrown Goebbelses
two-bit Goebbelses
low-rent Goebbelses_


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ένα από τα πιο χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα λογικής πλάνης, που συναντάμε ιδιαίτερα (αλλά όχι μόνο) σε διαδικτυακές δημοσιεύσεις και συζητήσεις είναι η παρομοίωση με κάποια πρακτική σε κάποιο ολοκληρωτικό καθεστώς.
> 
> Περισσότερα και στο σχετικό άρθρο της γουίκη, εδώ.
> 
> ...


Υποθέτω επομένως ότι είναι εντελώς άκυρη κάθε χρήση των επιθέτων _φασιστικός_ και _ναζιστικός_ σε σημερινά πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις, όταν δεν μιλάμε για πράγματι φασίστες και ναζιστές κατά δήλωσή τους, σωστά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2010)

Υποθέτω ότι μπορείς ελεύθερα να χρησιμοποιείς ολοκληρωτισμούς, αυταρχισμούς, δεσποτισμούς, εθνικισμούς και άλλους -ισμούς.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2010)

Σε άλλο σημείο του φόρουμ έγραψα ότι οργίστηκα με συγκεκριμένη χρήση του χαρακτηρισμού _κουίσλινγκ_. Ταυτόχρονα παρέθεσα λεξικογραφικές και εγκυκλοπαιδικές αναφορές για να ξέρουμε ποιος ήταν ο Κουίσλινγκ και ποιοι είναι οι κουίσλινγκ, για να μπορούν όλοι να βγάλουν συμπεράσματα κατά πόσο ο χαρακτηρισμός ήταν εύστοχος.

Στο ΛΝΕΓ για τη μεταφορική σημασία του επιθέτου _ναζιστικός_ διαβάζω: «αυτός που έχει απόλυτα ολοκληρωτικό και καταπιεστικό χαρακτήρα, που υιοθετεί τη βία και προσπαθεί να επιβληθεί με αυτήν: _~ συμπεριφορά | νοοτροπία_». Μπορούμε να ταυτίσουμε ένα οποιοδήποτε διοικητικό μέτρο με τις πρακτικές ενός καθεστώτος που δεν έχει το όμοιό του στην ιστορία;

Σ' αυτό το πλαίσιο έγραψα ότι ο εξευτελισμός των εννοιών εξευτελίζει τα κείμενα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2010)

Νίκελ, το πρόβλημα με τους χαρακτηρισμούς είναι ότι φυτρώνουν σε υποκειμενικό χώμα: Κάτι, επομένως, που θεωρεί ο Α ολοκληρωτικό και καταπιεστικό, δεν το θεωρεί το ίδιο και ο Β. Άρα ο Α θεωρεί ότι δικαίως το χαρακτηρίζει «ναζιστικό» ή «φασίζον», ενώ ο Β θεωρεί υπερβολικούς, ανακριβείς, ανιστόρητους, άδικους, απαράδεκτους ή ακόμη και δημαγωγικούς αυτούς τους χαρακτηρισμούς. Σε μια άλλη περίπτωση, οι ρόλοι αντιστρέφονται και ο Α (ή ο Γ κλπ) εξανίσταται που ο Β χαρακτηρίζει «ναζιστικό» ή «φασίζον» κάτι άλλο. Αντικειμενική χρήση υποκειμενικών χαρακτηρισμών δεν υπάρχει κι ούτε είναι δυνατόν να υπάρξει (εξ ορισμού). Άρα είτε δεχόμαστε εξαρχής ότι κάτι είναι διασταύρωση ξιφών (όπου κάθε ξίφος κι η άποψη του καθενός), είτε ότι είναι ανταλλαγή επιχειρημάτων (όπου τα πάντα πρέπει να είναι αποστειρωμένα από κάθε χαρακτηρισμό). Και τα δυο μαζί δεν γίνεται.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2010)

Ε, ναι, και η αλήθεια είναι μία, απλώς δεν την κατέχει όλη η μία πλευρά. Πάω να δουλέψω.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πάω να δουλέψω.


Ditto


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2014)

Ας προσθέσω και αυτό το σχετικό, στο οποίο σκόνταψα σήμερα: *List of common fallacies*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2015)

Και ταξινομημένες σε διαγραμματική μορφή, όλες οι λογικές πλάνες, *εδώ*.


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2015)

...
Σε πιο εύληπτη, παραστατική μορφή με χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα, ένα πληροφοριογράφημα από το Information is Beautiful, που γενικά έχει εξαιρετικά δείγματα οπτικοποίησης πληροφοριών:

*Rhetological Fallacies*

Errors and manipulation of rhetoric and logical thinking





























Taken from the forthcoming infographic mega-tome, Knowledge is Beautiful. Find out more.
» See the data: bit.ly/rhetological (_στδ._ με μεταφράσεις στα γαλλικά, ιταλικά, ισπανικά, πορτογαλικά, γερμανικά, πολωνικά, ουγγρικά, ρουμανικά, κινεζικά)

We are an independent collective of professional researchers, data journalists and designers.

Χρειάστηκε λίγη κοπτοραπτική για να προσαρμοστεί εδώ, αλλά άξιζε τον κόπο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2015)

daeman said:


> Χρειάστηκε λίγη κοπτοραπτική για να προσαρμοστεί εδώ, αλλά άξιζε τον κόπο.


Oh, yes. Θξ, Daeman.


----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2022)

Lesser known Platonic dialogues


----------

